# Temple-Inland?



## DC-08 (Jun 27, 2005)

I have bid on some property and was notified it is now off the web and bids are being reviewed.They said I would be notified in the next 45 days.My question is for anyone who has successfully leased from a bid, how long did it actually take before you were notified?
Thanks
DC


----------



## srss (Jun 27, 2005)

*temple inland*

i dont know how long it takes but if i had to guess you bid on the pickens county tract so did i. good luck


----------



## Model70 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Same message*

I got the same message,  I bid 10 bucks an acre , so if you are more than 10  you beat me out......  Good Luck


----------



## DC-08 (Jun 28, 2005)

I bid on the Madison co tract.
DC


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 28, 2005)

I just received the same thing on a Heard tract.

Jim


----------



## dherrin (Jun 28, 2005)

*Temple inland*



			
				DC-08 said:
			
		

> I bid on the Madison co tract.
> DC



Hey DC-08 i also bidded on the Madison Tract did you go look at the property.


----------



## DC-08 (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes it looked like it had not been maintained to well. Will depend on pressure on surrounding properties.

DC


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 28, 2005)

They are not going to give much time to get members are they.   At least I have a group ready to go if I get lucky.


----------



## Model70 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Pickens County  Temple Inland  3895*

Anybody know anything about the tract 3895 in Pickens  County  ??

Looks like it is mine......

Your Offer Application for tract # 3895 has been approved.


----------



## sweatequity (Jun 28, 2005)

*madison*

I bid 13.00 on the madison tract...yeah right...


----------



## tricounty (Jun 29, 2005)

i got a club from temple they do take there time so most of the time it does take at least thirty days and you will heve to pay within thirty days


----------



## rance56 (Jun 29, 2005)

*model70*

model70, i sent you a pm


----------



## sweatequity (Jun 30, 2005)

*more than 12.00*

I dont mean to insult anyone but you guys bidding 13-14 dollars an acre for pine trees are crazy.  I really hate to see hunting come to this. Pay or dont hunt!


----------



## Model70 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Pickens County  Tract  # 3895*

I went and looked at this tract in Pickens County,  It's mainly 15 year old planted pine,  too many houses, too close to horse, etc..   I'll pass.....


----------



## srss (Jul 6, 2005)

*pickens county tract*

did anybody else bid on this track


----------



## DC-08 (Jul 12, 2005)

Did anyone get the Madison tract?


DC


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 12, 2005)

*not sure*

but I think it went over 13.00 an acre


----------



## fast eddie (Jul 20, 2005)

Did anyone ever get any of these leases ????


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 20, 2005)

*probably*

dont want to tell us what they paid


----------



## dherrin (Jul 20, 2005)

*Madison Tract*

I did bid 12.50 on this tract, but i havent heard yes or no from temple on it yet !


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 20, 2005)

No one that I know of got the Heard tract. I guess someone wanted it more than we did.


----------

